# Samba4 - No logon servers found



## mix_room (Mar 6, 2013)

I installed net/samba4 and got it running. 
I can use the installation to authenticate my wordpress users against the active directory, so the LDAP portion (seems to) works. 

However, when I attempt to run [cmd=""]net ads info[/cmd] I get an error indicating that there is no logon server. 


```
[cmd=""]net ads info[/cmd]
ads_connect: No logon servers
ads_connect: No logon servers
Didn't find the ldap server!
```

My ldap server has proper SRV records: 

```
[cmd=""]host -t SRV _ldap._tcp.SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.TLD[/cmd]
_ldap._tcp.SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.TLD has SRV record 0 100 389 HOST.SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.TLD.
```

My smb4.conf is rather simple: 

```
# Global parameters
[global]
        workgroup = SUBDOMAIN
        realm = SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.TLD
        netbios name = HOSTNAME
        server role = active directory domain controller
        nsupdate command = /usr/local/samba/samba_dnsupdate
        server services = smb,dnsupdate,dns,winbind,kdc,ldap
        dns forwarder = IPRANGE.X
        interfaces = IPRAAGE.X/24,127.0.0.1
        bind interfaces only = yes

[netlogon]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.TLD/scripts
        read only = No

[sysvol]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
        read only = No
```

The error that there are no logon server seems very odd to me. Has any one else seen this error?
I have tried to google, but was not able to find any indication as to either a) what the problem could be or b) what was causing it.
It seems that when I don't explicitly specify which is the logon server or ldap server they are not found. Explicitly setting 'password server = ' in smb4.conf didn't solve the problem.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 7, 2013)

Edit: 


```
[cmd=""]smbclient -L //HOST/test -Uuser@domain
Enter user@domain's password:
Domain=[DFR] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.0.3]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        netlogon        Disk
        sysvol          Disk
        test            Disk      Test Share
        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service
Domain=[DFR] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.0.3]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------
```

So logons are partially possible. Any suggestions on where to look further?


----------



## mix_room (Mar 8, 2013)

I have now solved the problem, and logging on works. 

I edited smb4.conf as follows: 


```
server services = smb,dnsupdate,dns,winbind,kdc,ldap
```
was replaced by 

```
server services = +s3fs,+dnsupdate,+dns,+winbind,+kdc,+ldap
```

It seems that the plus is somehow necessary for a subset of the services, I am unsure of which ones though.


----------

